
Microsoft has ruined my day, and possibly my life - gowthamgts12
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/may/23/microsoft-windows-ten-10-software-update-problems-iplayer
======
doubleorseven
I heard they have red berries in the woods

